# Hello Diorama Fans!



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*hi all!*

*NICE WORK IN THIS SECTION!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome, Simon! I've very much enjoyed your work over at the Uncle Odie's Collectibles website; we're in good company!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

here is my Polar Lights Jupiter 2


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

and a few more with my Invaders saucer


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

and my Robots


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*!*

GREAT STUFF!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thank you simon, i worked on the Jupiter 2 on and off for almost 3 years and did the Invaders ufo during a break on the jupiter 2. I really like your avatar, glad you were able to have your papa smurf


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Papa*

He's my buddy, gotta have him!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

and as others scroll through the posts, they see a certain avatar off to the side and know who it is without having to look twice


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm not a big LIS fan, but that is awfull purdy. :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thanks, lost in space and real space subjects are my favorite.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Are the innards part of the kit or an add-on or did you scratchbuild them?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

the polar lights jupiter 2 comes complete with upper deck and a complete lower deck. I bought the after market pilot seats from skyhook and jim jame's jupiter 2 decals and the dewy howard fusion core and top dome light circuits, but everything else comes with the kit, are you gonna build one ?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I might. I'm always looking for another project I can get halfway into then put on the shelf and curse at for a few months.  
Seriously though, very nice work.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

the jupiter 2 is one of those models that just beg for more detail as you are working on it. I didn't think i would get as far as i did detail wise, but i looked at it as i was working on it and said " what the heck a little more detail here and there would look good "those kits are getting harder to find unless you have one already.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*J2*

*I do like to keep a stock of them, and yes, they are fewer out there all the time....*


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

can you you imagine detailing a 4 footer ? i built the lunar models 2 footer when there were only 2 left out of 250 limited edition, so i took 5 years before i dared to cut on it. I could have/should have done a better job on it (1st time with vacuform) now they are available again, but for the $230 price tag it was a rough quality and should have been better made. Geeze, the hulls would not mate up, and i had to send back the resin legs and viewport 3 times to get something i could work with. here are a couple of pics , if i could get them to post, one picture is with the polar lights jupiter 2 that i hadn't started on yet.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

here is my Lunar Models 16.5 inch jupiter 2


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Nice!*

VERY WELL DONE, THE FOGGY SHOT IS AWESOME!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thanks simon, that is my lunar models 16.5 inch jupiter 2.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*J2*

YOU DO SOME NICE WORK BERT! :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

WOW! what detail nice lighting too.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Gorgeous J2s, y'all!

I like the weathering and lighting job a lot, Simon! The shot of the ship landed looks like the J2 at its best during the show.

Bert, as usual, your work is absolutely superb! The diorama with the fog effect is extremely cool.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thank you. the jupiter 2 is a special model that deserves to be displayed in the different ways it was used.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

model maker said:


> thank you. the jupiter 2 is a special model that deserves to be displayed in the different ways it was used.


 Good point Bert, as there are several versions with different sets of details, and as Y3a pointed out, some lacking them completely. The "Boomers" all grew up with this show, and it's still extremely popular in the Sci-Fi realm. As anyone between 40-50, remember Will Robinson, B9, and the Jupiter 2. All these are part of our times "Heritage", icons of times I like to think were more fun than today's troubling situations. When I look at my LIS Collection, it brings a happy memory of good times in a less troubled world. It's no wonder that Irwin Allen TV Shows, and Movie themed models, are still in high demand.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

yes, those memories and times must live on.


----------

